# Travel Itinerary, Interview, Fees - Spouse visa



## milliesmith (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello,

We are going to start working on visa application for my Husband and have a few initial questions.

On the first page of the online application it says... have your itinerary ready. Can anyone tell me what the expectation is here? Do we have to have a flight booked or just provide a plan regarding travel? I know my Husband will have to travel within 3 months of making the application.

Also, I'm not really clear if he will have to attend an interview. Anyone know anything about this? He's a US Citizen.

Lastly, I have seen different information regarding fees...this would be a spouse visa, application from outside the UK. I saw $815 and $1400....which is correct?

I'm really appreciate this forum, thank you.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

You should not book a flight. 

You can print off example flights. 

We applied for spouse visa in india and they granted it with an unbooked quote. 

I matched the quote with the intended date of travel! 

Interviews are at ECO descretion, usually if they feel something doesnt add up on your file.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

milliesmith said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are going to start working on visa application for my Husband and have a few initial questions.
> 
> On the first page of the online application it says... have your itinerary ready. Can anyone tell me what the expectation is here? Do we have to have a flight booked or just provide a plan regarding travel? I know my Husband will have to travel within 3 months of making the application.


Just print off a sample itinerary around the time you intend to travel.



> Also, I'm not really clear if he will have to attend an interview. Anyone know anything about this? He's a US Citizen.


As a US citizen it is extremely unlikely that he would be asked to attend an interview. I have never heard of a US citizen being interviewed for a spouse visa.



> Lastly, I have seen different information regarding fees...this would be a spouse visa, application from outside the UK. I saw $815 and $1400....which is correct?
> 
> I'm really appreciate this forum, thank you.


Since you referred to him as your husband I assume you are applying for a spouse visa from the US?

The current fee is £851 which will be $1400 as they are using an exchange rate of 1.65.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Is it really necessary to get a sample itinerary?

We are going to put on the spouse application that my wife plans to return with me in October as I will be flying out to her brothers wedding. We have put this in both of our letters to the ECO but have not looked at a potential itinerary.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just do a phantom booking and print out the final flight details before entering payment information.


----------



## Luci Fiction (Jul 28, 2013)

ahidges said:


> I matched the quote with the intended date of travel!


I have also been wondering about this re. my husband's application to move to the UK - he says that the application form asks for his intended date of travel, and we are not sure how it's best to answer this because we obviously have no idea how long the visa will take. He will travel within 2 weeks of it being granted, and he will include this info in the supplementary documents, but how is it best to show this on the form?!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Luci Fiction said:


> I have also been wondering about this re. my husband's application to move to the UK - he says that the application form asks for his intended date of travel, and we are not sure how it's best to answer this because we obviously have no idea how long the visa will take. He will travel within 2 weeks of it being granted, and he will include this info in the supplementary documents, but how is it best to show this on the form?!


You can apply no more than 3 months before your intended travel date. You are not bound by that date. You are over thinking it. If you pick a date and send a sample itinerary and you don't happen to get your visa or you can't travel on that exact date you just travel when you can.


----------



## Luci Fiction (Jul 28, 2013)

Great, thanks for the info - much appreciated.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just do a phantom booking and print out the final flight details before entering payment information.


So I have gone through expedia to get a sample booking - it has mine and my wife's name on it, prices, flight numbers, dates times etc. but at the top it says:

"This flight is not booked. Book now to guarantee price and availability."

This won't be a problem will it?

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Phantasmo said:


> So I have gone through expedia to get a sample booking - it has mine and my wife's name on it, prices, flight numbers, dates times etc. but at the top it says:
> 
> "This flight is not booked. Book now to guarantee price and availability."
> 
> ...


No, of course not. That's what a phantom booking is. As we have said numerous times, UKBA just want an example of when you expect to travel. It says clearly on the UKBA website that that they strongly advise that you DO NOT book travel until your visa has been issued.


----------



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Nyclon - We are only a few weeks away from handing everything in now so I think I am second guessing everything! Glad to know the above is acceptable and will include it in her application.


----------

